# Unit histories of Soviet Air Force during WWII



## greybeard (Apr 7, 2016)

I'm seeking for a book detailing chronological aircraft type, location, duty and markings of as many as possible squadrons during WWII. Also such an Internet site would be precious, like they made this for RAF.

Thanks for any help,
GB


----------



## parsifal (Apr 7, 2016)

I would be surprised if a complete or even mostly complete record exists in English. You get thumbnail accounts in "Red Phoenix" and Bergstroms book on Kursk is pretty good. There is some useful material in Haywards "Stopped at Stalingrad" but not nearly the detail you are seeking. Niehorsters OB site has some information on OBs for selected dates, but again, not unit histories. Flavour pieces can be found in in the general histories like "Claws Of the Bear" and the general histories like the book on the battle of Moscow (authors name escapes me, will post later if I remember). 

Krivosheev is probably the most complete Russian language account, but still not what you are looking for and he has attracted some criticism over the years. You need to speak Russian if you want to look at his work, although someone did say to me once that an English version exists. if it does, ive never seen it.

There are a couple of useful on line sources, still not what you are after like Caldwell and also an East German guy by the name of Grohler who did some work on loss rates back in the 70's.

Good luck, just the same and would love to hear what you find.


----------



## greybeard (Apr 8, 2016)

Thanks, Parsifal, for your hints. I fear that such kind of book/site, simply does not exist.

Let's hope that someone will make in a future a masterpiece like Chris Dunning's "Courage Alone" also for Soviet Air Forces during WWII; material should exist and be available...


----------

